# Vancouver LFP



## djdaidouji (May 28, 2008)

I'm going to be moving to Vancouver for school in July, and I want to get a 4e game going. Homebrew, trying to balance combat with roleplaying. Everything is currently up in the air, and I'm just trying to find potential players. I don't know how big Vancouver is exactly, but it will be held in Burnaby, I think. Whatever Burnaby is.


----------



## Emryys (Jun 6, 2008)

Come stop by the vancouvergamingguild.com...


----------



## djdaidouji (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh, kick ass, thanks! 
Since when was there a... I thought I googled...wuh...


----------

